
Techcrunch Redesign - ckluis
https://techcrunch.com/
======
gnicholas
This isn't loading for me at all in Safari and Brave (even with "shields
down"). All I get is "An error occurred with this part of the page, sorry for
the inconvenience." It displays the proper page for a brief second, then the
above message.

Is anyone else getting this?

EDIT: now working for me across the board. There's also this potential
explanation for the outage: [https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/11/wordpress-vip-
go-sites-are...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/11/wordpress-vip-go-sites-are-
experience-outages-yes-ours-included/)

~~~
empath75
Aol still has the best developers I see, lol.

------
Guest0918231
1\. If I use my middle mouse button to open an article in a new window, it
opens in the existing window.

2\. If I click an article, it's displayed, and the URL is updated. If I access
that URL directly, or if I right click the article and open in a new tab, it
fails with an error (seems to be fixed now).

3\. When viewing an article and I scroll down, it's automatically closed. I
know this is a feature, but it's incredibly annoying.

I really hate when the most basic website principles that always worked 20
years ago, fail to work in a modern redesign.

~~~
loudmax
Navigation is working normally for me: middle click opens articles in a new
tab, and I can right click and open an article in a new tab or a new window. I
can also access articles by URL.

I'm using Chromium. Has Techcrunch broken navigation for Firefox and Safari?

Incidentally, if you check out the new site with ScriptSafe, so Javascript is
disabled, it looks quite elegant.

------
tlackemann
I'm curious if an A/B test was run for this. Didn't we all agree that full-
screen cover images were bad UX? Especially for a news source, that seems like
an odd call.

~~~
lol768
Definitely not, it's a bug - not a redesign.

------
mcjiggerlog
If you disable JS then it's actually really nice. If that were the default
then it would have been a great redesign.

~~~
latexr
I was going to comment the same. I really liked the design and wondered if
enabling JS would make it different (not seeing a logo was a clue I wasn’t
seeing the full design). I turned it one and was immediately disappointed.

------
dandigangi
Funny - they think their Ad Blocker popup is going to get me to buy but I'll
just stop reading. How Medium-esque of you.

------
hprotagonist
One of the very nice features of RSS readers is that I basically never have to
care about site UX.

Or, in this case, configuration errors.

~~~
john_minsk
What do you do about websites that don't provide full articles in RSS?

~~~
latexr
Not the person you asked, but for sites that don’t provide an RSS feed that
fits what I want, I make a short scraper that builds the feed and subscribe to
that.

I don’t do it often, but I’ve got enough practice (and relevant code) that
when I want to, it takes only a few minutes.

Not a practical solution for most people, but it works well for me.

------
tablet
Endless scroll as a single navigation pattern? WTF?

~~~
antisemiotic
On mobile Firefox with scripts disabled it loads a new page normally on
clicking "more". It never ceases to amaze me what lengths will some people go
to destroy perfectly fine user experience.

------
noeltock
It's down with others
[https://twitter.com/campuscodi/status/1138508386704723969](https://twitter.com/campuscodi/status/1138508386704723969)

------
LordAtlas
Hmm, how on earth did they end up with a default Twenty Seventeen Wordpress
theme? Somebody screwed up big.

Edit: Yep, Automattic screwed up.

------
clay_the_ripper
The tech crunch iOS app as an absolute travesty. It can’t even load images,
and constantly redirects you to the mobile site. It’s also riddled with bugs.
It’s been that way for about 2 years. Hopefully they will adresss that along
with this.

~~~
rchaud
Is there any particular reason you downloaded the app? I've found that news
site apps are usually a garbage fire of silent user-hostile permissions and
constant notifications. These usually don't happen on the websites themselves,
as users click "no" as soon as the "Location" or "Notifications" dialog box
opens.

------
lol768
Related discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20158002](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20158002)

Seems like it impacted VIP Go?
[https://lobby.vip.wordpress.com/2019/06/11/503-errors-and-
av...](https://lobby.vip.wordpress.com/2019/06/11/503-errors-and-availability-
issues-for-vip-go-sites/)

------
mithr
When I scroll past the bottom of an article and then scroll back up, the page
seamlessly redirects me to the main page mid-scroll... that's incredibly
irritating!

------
kingofspain
Looks like it’s reverted to some default WP theme.

------
thomaswang
An error occurred with this part of the page, sorry for the inconvenience.

Atleast that's an improvement :P

------
westondeboer
Pi-hole is amazing.

